# 3 year old frozen embs worth a shot????



## lyns76 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

Has anyone had success with frozen embreos that were over three years old?
I have a ds born April 08 and have three frozen embreos in storage from that cycle and just wondering if its worth giving them a shot before starting a fresh cycle of ICSI.
Feel a little negative about using them as frozen embs have never worked for us on other attempts.

Any comments would be great,

Good luck everyone,

Lyns xxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Lyns,

I would definitely use them- I don't think the length of time they have been frozen is really the issue- I think probs ( if they do happen)  occur in the freezing and defrosting process and that applies to any frostie, 

If you have regualr cycles you could ask to have natural FET and then it is v minimal in terms of drugs for you- and ifthe defrost rate wasn't the best you have invested less in terms of drugs and time, Even if you have to have medicated FET it is much less stressful on your body, 

I'm pregnant with a frostie that was frozen for a year- and I have three friends who frostie babies so it really can work and if it does it saves you the stress of a fresh cycle, 

Just think these frosties are from the same batch that made your DS- must be a goodie! 

good luck

Livity K xx


----------



## lyns76 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi Livity, 
Thanks for the reply, suppose i just feel a little negative about them as i had a few goes before with frosties and never got a positive result, although i was lucky enough to be able to use them on natural cycles without any drugs.  Do you only usualy have a medicated FET if your cycles aren't regular
I SOOOO want them to work as it cost us nearly £10,000 to get our son although obviously worth every penny!!!

Fantastic news on your pregnancy!
cant believe i am starting to get all upset again about wanting another, i was adamant i wouldnt put myself through all the possible upset and neg results again.  Infertility somehow never leaves your thoughts!

Lyns xx


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Lyns

I had a medicated FET cycle in March/April this year (2010) using two frosties from my second IVF cycle in Summer/Autumn 2005 and one from my third cycle in Spring/Summer 2006 - so all three frosties transferred were around four years old or more.  I am now 29 weeks pregnant with a singleton so one of those frosties worked - I suspect it was from the third cycle that gave us our DD, as it was the one which defrosted best out of the three. None of them defrosted brilliantly (to say the least) but two implanted and were seen at my six week scan with heartbeats (although one had vanished by week 9) so it just goes to show that you never can tell what might happen.

PS: I needed a medicated cycle as, due to my advanced age  ,  my hormone levels were "sub-optimal" for a natural cycle.

Good luck

Ellie


----------



## tinydancer811 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi Lyns,

I can only reiterate what the other girls have said.  

The frosties were taken when you were 3 years younger (although I see from your signature that you're only 33, so that isn't so much of an issue) but the woman's age does play a factor.

Also on a slightly different but kind of related note....my DH had some sperm frozen 13 years ago before he had chemotherapy.  It's still in the freezer and I asked my Dr whether we should keep it and he said definitely.  He said that cryogenics have only been around for 25 years and they are still getting positive results from 25 year old frozen sperm!!

I had a BFN from my last fresh cycle and a BFP from my FET so it does happen 

Absolute best of luck to you,
Expat
xxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Lyns, 

I think clinics have different guidelines on when they do medicated v natural FET- I know at my clinic they tend to opt for natural if you have regular cycles and medicated if not, I have really irregular cycles so have always had medicated, 

Some clinics seem to advocate medicated for everyone though, 

Maybe ask about medicated this time if natural hasn't worked for you?

Livity


----------



## lyns76 (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks so much for your replies ladies, it has really made me feel a lot more positive about starting it all again, since finding out about our fertility issues i have noticed how negative i feel about things, suppose i am just feeling sorry for myself as i dont know anyone apart from the people on this site that have had trouble conceiving.  All my friends have managed to fall pregnant very quickly and for the past few months i have tried to avoid toddler club etc as everyone is either expecting baby no2 or talking about when they will be having another and i suppose i feel a little out of the click, i keep lieing to people and telling them that i dont feel ready for another even though all the broody feelings returned when my little boy approached 1 !!!

I never ever realised how hard infertility hits people, its the hardest thing i have ever gone through and cant believe how the whole thing has changed me from a once happy go lucky young lady to a complete wreck and cow bag!! ha ha

Thanks so much, i am def giving them a shot and then will move back onto ICSI if they fail.

Congrats ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tan1982 (May 2, 2007)

hi girls

im writing really to ask some advice! ive got a little boy age2 from ivf and i have three frozen embies down in cara, im thinking of having treatment again after christmas and was woundering what the procedure normally is? i will ring aswell but wanted some answers aswell from you girls that have been through it! 

thanks very much ladies

xxxxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Tanya,

how FET works very much depends on whether you have a  natural or medicated cycle, Some clinics recommend medicated for everyone, others go for natural if you ahve regular cycles, 

Natural: basically you track your ovulation and then the embies go back "as if" they had been made that month- the follicle that released your egg that month then does the job of maintaining the right hormone levels like in a natural pregnancy, some people also get additional progesterone support, It is a v stress free option drug wise if you know your hormones are doing the right things! 

Medicated ( at my clinic at least) : you downregulate like in an IVF cycle and then start taking oestrogen on day 2-4 of your cycle, this helps to thicken the womb lining- when it is thick enough you then start progesterone as if you had ovualted and then the embies go back depending on their age 2-5 days after you start the progesterone- you will then continue on the progesterone and oestrogen support untill pregnancy is established- and placenta is up and running ( around 9- 12 weeks) 

i think there are different proctocols out there so might worth posting and asking specifically what your clinic do, 

Good luck

Livity K


----------



## tinydancer811 (Jan 25, 2010)

Couldn't have explained it better myself Livity  

The only thing that was different for me was that I didn't down-regulate before taking the oestrogen tablets.  I tried it once but didn't build a lining at all.  

Good luck Tanya.  FETs are a lot easier on the body that fresh cycles.


----------



## Vixxx (May 3, 2009)

Hello Ladies 

Sorry to interrupt your thread, but I wondered if you could answer an FET question for me?

If you are having a natural FET cycle, do / can you try to fertilise the egg produced naturally in that cycle (by way of intercourse or insemnation) as well as transferring in the thawed embryo/s?  Or not?  

Thanks!


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Vix,

I can't see why not- In fact I'm sure I've seen a case of twins concieved this way! One frozen one natural, can't remember where though! 

You would be trying naturally a few days before the embie went back so nothing should affect the transfer. I guess it would be best to ask the clinic, 

Good luck

Livity


----------



## lyns76 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi Vix, 

yes you can def try that as i was offered it once before.  I chose to keep my frozen emb on ice though and just have a go at natural IVF (using my one egg).  Unfortunately i ovulated between my last scan and egg collection.  If i remember i took clomid to boost ovulation and another drug which i cant remeber the name of which was supposed to have stopped the egg releasing by its self but unfortunatley that drug obviously wasnt strong enough as nature took over and i ovulated before they managed to get the egg out.  A complete waste of being put to sleep!
It is probably worth a shot if you use it alongside a FET but i personaly wouldnt do a natural cycle again.

Best of luck,
Lyns xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

I agree with Vivi- our clinic has also started doing  assisted hatching on Frozen embies and their success rates are currently as good as fresh! 

Good luck Lyns,


----------



## lyns76 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi Girls, 

I am going to ask about assisted hatching on our frozen embs.
Interestingly on our last fresh go at ICSI we had assisted hatching and that cycle resulted in my BFP, dont know if it was just coinsidence or not.
Spoke to the clinic today finally and because it has been over two years since my last attempt my GP has to send them a referal letter, even though we have to pay private.
Got a phone slot booked in with my GP tomorrow and a fax number for her to send the letter on to so the clinic reckon i will get my appointment within 4 weeks.  Just got to have my blood test results updated and then we should be starting the journey again.
Dont know how i feel about it all to be honest.
Angry that i have to go through it all again, worried about what the outcomes will be and how i will cope if more BFN results, excited that my little boy may be blessed with a sibling and to be completely honest feeling very very negative.
Cant help but think that because i have finally been lucky to get one child through ICSI thats there will be no chance of having another.
God this sucks !!!
Guck luck lovelies,
Lyns xx


----------



## lyns76 (Nov 14, 2009)

Sorry that meant to say good luck not guck luck !!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tinydancer811 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hee hee, it's OK Lyns, we knew what you meant!

Good luck to you too....keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## lyns76 (Nov 14, 2009)

Viviloves, 

Thanks so much for that post, guess there is some hope.

Wish me, hubby and our son could elope to an exoctic island, just the three of us and come pack with baby no 2, wouls stop people keep asking me when i am having another and i wouldnt keep bumping into pregnant women everywhere too !!!!

Good luck on your journey, so sorry to see that you have suffered a loss, i shouldn't be moaning at all when i see what some couples have been through.
Just seems such a lonely journey until you read posts on this site.
I am positive you will become a mummy in the very near future .....   vibes for you too,

Lyns xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## joannajoanna (Sep 9, 2009)

Quite a late note on protocols, if it's of interest - I have regular cycles, and everything else is good for my age, but I had a medicated FET as the clinic wanted to be able to control it better. I do have a thick womb lining, and down-regging worked to reduce it to a reasonable level, so that might have been a factor. 


My embies were vitrified at 5 days, and we defrosted 2 without damage to them. One of those is kicking away inside as I type...


----------



## lyns76 (Nov 14, 2009)

Joanna !!!

fantastic news, many congrats to you !!!

Got my appointment on the 10th of November so guess i will know alot more then.
Completely bricking it again now though and a little worried how i will take a possible BFN if it doesnt work, i am not in a very good place with it all again at the mo    .

Just so thankful that i have my little boy to see me through it this time, 

take care,

Lyns xx


----------



## Tan1982 (May 2, 2007)

hi ladies

thank you so much for the information!!!!! i appriciate it. oh well hopefully next year it will be  

take care all, spk soon

love me

xxx


----------

